# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Tràng An xin kính chào quý khách!

## iboss_bl

Nhà hàng Tràng An xin kính chào quý khách!

Tọa lạc địa chỉ số 7, ngõ 106 Hoàng Quốc Việt, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội, Nhà hàng Trang An là sự kết hợp tuyệt vời giữa những nét đẹp truyền thống của vùng đất Thăng Long từ ngàn xưa và sự trẻ trung, hiện đại của Hà Nội hôm nay. 

Hòa cùng không khí cả nước chào mừng ngày Giải phóng Miền Nam 30/4 và ngày Quốc tế lao động 1/5, Nhà hàng Tràng An áp dụng chương trình khuyến mại đặc biệt dành cho thực khách từ ngày Nhà hàng Tràng An 26/3/2013 đến hết ngày 10/5/2013 với những nội dung như sau: 


+ Khai trương món mới Gà Tràng An đường Hoàng Quốc Việt: Ăn 6 tặng 1 hoặc giảm 10% trên tổng hóa đơn thanh toán. 
+ Khuyến mại tiệc cưới: giảm 10% trên tổng hóa đơn thanh toán cho tiệc cưới áp dụng từ 20 mâm trở lên
+ Khuyến mại giành cho tiệc liên hoan, hội nghị,  hội thảo. Tặng 2h hát Karaoke Miễn phí


Trong suốt nhiều năm qua, bằng chất lượng phục vụ chu đáo, chuyên nghiệp, Nhà hàng Tràng An đã chiếm được nhiều tình cảm yêu mếm của thực khách Hà Thành. Đến Nhà hàng Tràng An để cảm nhận sự tinh tế trong nghệ thuật ẩm thực và không gian đặc trưng của nơi đây.

Thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

Nhà hàng Tràng An

Add: Số 7, ngõ 106, Hoàng Quốc Việt, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội

Tel: 043 791 3977 - 04 3755 5826 - Hotline: 0904.661.045
Website: Nh

----------

